# Baby male rat in Detroit area



## thehonestpirate (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello, I purchased two female rats from the pet store (I know, bad choice) but then I saw an ad on craigslist for free baby rats so I picked one of those up after examining it to see if it was a male or female, so I kinda took a gamble and it turned out to be a male, it's probably around 4-5 weeks old and I would like to get him to a new home ASAP so that he doesn't have to be separated from the others for too long. PM me if you're interested!

Thanks


----------

